# Table commission for Canada House, London, England



## Don Kondra (Aug 6, 2014)

Just completed and dropped off at the shipper today to begin its journey across the ocean !

Size is 20" square by 29" high.

The top is figured Canadian Birch and the base is Canadian Walnut, finish is as per the interior designers request  















FYI - The table with the top oiled and the base unfinished.








.........................................


Alien Bee's B1600's.


 4' x 6' softbox @ ~ 3 o'clock.

 43" octobox with grid @ ~ 10 o'clock.

 48" octobox @ ~ 8 o'clock.

 20" x 20" softbox on the floor with the light propped up with my shoe @ ~ 5 o'clock.


Cheers, Don


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2014)

Awesome work (as usual) and congrats on the commission!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2014)

That's one sexy table!


----------



## Desi (Aug 6, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, a very lovely piece of furniture. Simple, yet elegant.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 7, 2014)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 7, 2014)

Top class.  This thing would probably cost £499.99  to £699.99 in a trendy London shop.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Top class. This thing would probably cost £499.99 to £699.99 in a trendy London shop.


I should hope it would cost a great deal more than that!


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for your comments everyone, much appreciated !

Cheers, Don


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 7, 2014)

Top notch work Don.  I'm glad you don't live near me, or I'd be broke!


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 8, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Top notch work Don.  I'm glad you don't live near me, or I'd be broke!



Thank you !

If I can ship to England I can certainly ship to Suffolk 

Cheers, Don


----------

